# Right-on-left Knife Fighting.



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2003)

I know some tricks for right-on-left stick-on-stick but in the JKD class I've recently had to spar knife-on-knife with a lefty. I've never had to do this regularly before. He has a lot of speed on his side, not so much experience. Any thoughts other than circling toward the outside (that is, to my right), which I've been doing?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

Good Question, let me think on this and get back to you.

I know I have trained left on Left (* Being a right hander *)
with left handers. I know I have done some left on Right myself, but cannot remember the tactics clearly.

Thinking . . . :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi Arnisador,

Regular Hubod that might help.

Stop or parry with knife in the right hand, pass/grab with left, attack with right.


Something else to consider is reverse the left v. right tapi-tapi roles to get some techniques from them.  Go back to the 80's tapes for outside entries, cool stuff!

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 4, 2003)

Keeps fighting a lefty and you'll figure it out on your own.  I am a lefty and switch occasionally to get an advantage.  The advantage being that my partner may not be use to a lefty and some things are different, not that left is better than right. I also may switch for structural reasons , my left side is forward and I need the extra reach for example. But the more I fight left handed, the more I see my partners figuring it out on there own.  So now I don't do it as much, but mix it up more so they don't get used to it so I can pull it out of my bag of tricks when the time is right.  Also, espada y daga training should help since the knife is typically in the left hand.  In addition,  don't think that your fighting a guy thats left handed...while some things may be different,  angles are angles.  When you get familiar with it, its no big deal.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

I think of Dr. Gyi Knife training. basically....cut anything that comes into your zone, whether it be a right hand, left hand, foot, or whatever. In those terms, then, it's all the same. Just be careful when you close the gap; although timing is the most important anyways, you may find it easier to close by triangle stepping to your left (his right) towards him while cutting w/ the knife in your right. He will have farther to move to reach you this way with the knife in his left; although not by much, it may be just enough. If he has his right side is fwd with the knife in his left, even better!!!! Then he is like a walking target.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I think of Dr. Gyi Knife training. basically....cut anything that comes into your zone, whether it be a right hand, left hand, foot, or whatever. In those terms, then, it's all the same. Just be careful when you close the gap; although timing is the most important anyways, you may find it easier to close by triangle stepping to your left (his right) towards him while cutting w/ the knife in your right. He will have farther to move to reach you this way with the knife in his left; although not by much, it may be just enough. If he has his right side is fwd with the knife in his left, even better!!!! Then he is like a walking target.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> ...




By George, I believe that Paul is getting the Balintawak Footwork and distancing down. Good Insight Paul!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *By George, I believe that Paul is getting the Balintawak Footwork and distancing down. Good Insight Paul!
> *



Oh my gosh...I might have learned something.....finally! 
Thanks Rich!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Oh my gosh...I might have learned something.....finally!
> Thanks Rich!  *




Paul,

How do they say this, . . .  Even a Blind Squirrel finds a nut now and then. :rofl:


----------



## BRAM (Mar 6, 2003)

We do left to right Sombrada drills..
Its a bit different than stick work but it allows for one person to do natural response to a learned left handed response..
( I'm actually lefty so its not so much of a big deal..)
Since we do the same angle response..a natural #1 being an open  position downward diagonal right to left or on the opponent a left shouldr to right hip..
our left handed #1 is a closed position downward diagonal right to left or on the opponent a left shoulder to right  hip motion..
so the angle #1 is always an angle #1...
well you get the idea..
and since we orient to use it when we face a left hander the motion of defense is fairly smooth response..
to understand a knife user,,learn to use a knife..
to understand a lefty..be a lefty..
Some of the responses ask one to learn a trained response rather than what seems to be a natural response..
but thats what training is about..
to find correct, natural and trained responses and see where they overlap..

Being on the mirror side the basic umbrella becomes a slant or wing ..
outside passing move becomes a cross body Palis Palis..

but over all its good for the brain..
be safe

Bram


----------



## pesilat (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I know some tricks for right-on-left stick-on-stick but in the JKD class I've recently had to spar knife-on-knife with a lefty. I've never had to do this regularly before. He has a lot of speed on his side, not so much experience. Any thoughts other than circling toward the outside (that is, to my right), which I've been doing? *



A lot of good points have been made already. But another one is interceptions. Most thrusts can be intercepted in such a way that you shunt the attack off line while landing your blade on his body somewhere.

Mike


----------



## redfive (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm left handed, But have always trainded both hands. When I spar stick or knife against someone, I dont see much of a differents. my knife does not care if its cutting a left, or right hand or arm. If a knife is comeing in at me I get out of the way, regardless of what hand its in. Sparing  espada y daga will realy help getting the left and right down.  I have found that without thinking, even though I train moslty with the right, that if I get into a bind or someone is alittle faster, I will switch to my left.
  I remember doing a six count drill with Remy. He was teaching it to a group. He realy started to crank up the speed. So at some point I switched to my left, without knowing. Remy then went to his left hand. Everyone ended up learning the drill left handed. 
  To me it is more about perception. If you think about it you will screw up, but if you just react, you will counter regardless of hand.  Remy would always say "It is the same", everytime I would ask him about right against left. Hubad, palis palis, crosada, and even the disarms are the same. Your just doing them from a different perspective.

                                       Your friend in the Combative Arts,Redfive


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2003)

I agree that it should be the same--but I do find it harder against a left-hander. It's like I've lost some options but I don't see as many opening back up! It may be perspective--I'm sure it is.

Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## pesilat (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I agree that it should be the same--but I do find it harder against a left-hander. It's like I've lost some options but I don't see as many opening back up! It may be perspective--I'm sure it is.
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice! *



Yup. Like redfive said, really, all the same options are available regardless.

Of course, I can understand this intellectually, and if I just move, my body will find things. It's when my brain tries to get involved with my movement that I sometimes screw it up.

I also agree with redfive that espada y daga training helps this immensely. It gets both hands used to using weapons and gets your mind used to dealing with the opponent having 2 weapons.

And I would say that it is probably your perspective.

Another thing you might try is empty hands vs. left. The presence of the weapon may be what's skewing your perspective.

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

You're right, I don't do a lot of empty hands vs. left hand knife either. We also only do a little espada y daga in Modern Arnis. This may be worth thinking about.


----------

